# chickens



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

We are looking for a source to buy chickens 1/2 to 1 inch in size preferably standing with with there heads up not down pecking at the ground. Any help would be helpful.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Check out Ebay from time to time. Also I believe Playmobil has chickens in their lineup. If you go by the ten foot rule, they look pretty good. I just put some Playmobil pigs and cows on my layout. For the money, they look just as good to me as Preiser animals, and will be kid proof.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I will check them out


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Hobby Lobby has a line of animals, that look pretty darn close... 

Robert


----------

